# How many of you make only one or two things over and over again?



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I try to make a variety of items but I keep going back to one or two How many of you only make one thing: example scarfs, or sweaters or socks.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Socks for me. I think that we all have our favourites.

some items make us happier than others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've learned to stick to non-fitting projects. A sweater has to fit a body; a shawl or afghan fits all sizes. 
However, I do find myself hooked on anything with mitred squares for the last twenty years. 
I have several variations of the same basic shawl pattern in-progress. 
Three times I've been hooked on a hat pattern; the first time it was for 29 hats, the second 40-odd, the third (crocheted) 70-some! The nearly instant gratification was just too much! I was churning out at least one a day for what seemed like forever. 

Some patterns are just so pleasing that one repeats them frequently or comes back to them for the comfort of the repetition.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I find a pattern I like and will make it a couple of times but then I'm ready to move on to something else. I guess my simple mind gets bored easily!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Socks always!!! But I intersperse some crochet and other knitting throughout. And the socks are almost always different -- top down then toe up, stockinette then ribbed, plain then lacy, women's then men's, etc.


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Chemo caps are my favorite between all other projects for kids [6]and grandkids [17] and greatgranbabies [10 and one due in October] Afghns, sweaters, cowls, hats and scarves. I knit, sew, or crochet everyday.....evenings are the best time!!!


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, I tend toward blankets (crochet or Tunisian) and dishcloths. But, I am determined to learn to knit socks. I would love to knit cute cardigans for my girls, but with so many little ones, I either need to crochet the larger projects (only risking one stitch instead of a whole row!) or stick to smaller knit projects. 
Maybe I'll knit cardis for my granddaughters. But that's at least 20 years away!


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

The bag from my avatar, I do have a basement full of grocery bags, have to get ride of them


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I have narrowed down my projects to those that can be done using a vintage ( 1900s) circular sock machine. Knitting is too hard on my hands, so I crank instead. this means mostly socks, but I have done one scarf and eventually I will have a go at mittens. Only sweater pattern I have seen is pretty pathetic, due to limitations of the machine. he CSM is a Legare 400.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

socks for sure, then baby surprise jackets, afghans and shawls.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I hate making something more than once. When I find a pattern I really like, I'll modify it enough that it doesn't feel like I'm using the same pattern. I've done this with hats, sweaters and baby blankets.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've learned to stick to non-fitting projects. A sweater has to fit a body; a shawl or afghan fits all sizes.
> However, I do find myself hooked on anything with mitred squares for the last twenty years.
> I have several variations of the same basic shawl pattern in-progress.
> Three times I've been hooked on a hat pattern; the first time it was for 29 hats, the second 40-odd, the third (crocheted) 70-some! The nearly instant gratification was just too much! I was churning out at least one a day for what seemed like forever.
> ...


I'm currently working on the third one of these.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Top down sweater have made 4 or 5, easy to do and also socks use the same pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I'm currently working on the third one of these.


Mitred squares _are_ addictive, but it's an addiction I can live with.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I finally made one with other Plastic bags , kind of crazy.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

There are only 2 patterns that I made repeatedly - but only when I have a need for them. One is the double thick potholder and the other is a crocheted ribbed stocking cap. Both are very quick and require no printed pattern as they are now engraved on my memory pathways.

Lynne


----------



## tinasmith04 (Nov 3, 2012)

I love making felted slippers and a short scarf pattern with fancy buttons. Oh, and crocheted baby blankets. I use the same patterns over and over but I also throw in a few different scarfs, some wash cloths, hats, and whatever. I'm trying to get hooked on knitting socks but it's not working.....yet......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> I finally made one with other Plastic bags , kind of crazy.


No, not crazy. I haven't tried making/working plarn ... yet.

However do be careful in your choice of plastic bags. Some of the newer ones are biodegradable; that means that after a time, they simply fall to pieces, even if they've just been sitting on a shelf. Nasty! Thousands of tiny bits of fragile, continually breaking into ever smaller bits! What a mess to clean up! These days, I check every bag that I intend to save and simply recycle it immediately if it has the mark for biodegradable or the word printed anywhere on it.


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

What a super bag.

did you line it? , Where can I find the pattern. I love using mitre patterns.

Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hettie said:


> What a super bag.
> 
> did you line it? , Where can I find the pattern. I love using mitre patterns.
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe one of these would suit you: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&photo=yes&query=mitred%20mitered&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&pc=bag


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, not crazy. I haven't tried making/working plarn ... yet.
> 
> However do be careful in your choice of plastic bags. Some of the newer ones are biodegradable; that means that after a time, they simply fall to pieces, even if they've just been sitting on a shelf. Nasty! Thousands of tiny bits of fragile, continually breaking into ever smaller bits! What a mess to clean up! These days, I check every bag that I intend to save and simply recycle it immediately if it has the mark for biodegradable or the word printed anywhere on it.


The yellow bags are from Switzerland , no biodegradable there, the brown ones are from wegmans, living in my basement since years, still good, the bags made 3 years ago are still in use. But I agree, check the bags you are going to use , even ask in the store, just to be safe.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hettie said:


> What a super bag.
> 
> did you line it? , Where can I find the pattern. I love using mitre patterns.
> 
> Thanks.


Search on ravelry. . Modular Felted Tote by Vivian Hoxbro or Hoxboro. PM me if you have any problems tracking it down. 
No, I did not line them.. I felted them, so I don't feel like I really needed to line them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Search on ravelry. . Modular Felted Tote by Vivian Hoxbro or Hoxboro. PM me if you have any problems tracking it down.
> No, I did not line them.. I felted them, so I don't feel like I really needed to line them.


Vivian Høxbro's bags on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=bag&designer=Vivian%20H%C3%B8xbro&page=1&sort=date
The only one of them that's free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-domino-bag-
But I can only find it in the original Danish! http://www.viv.dk/upload/19057/dokumenter/13923-Dominotaske.pdf
Thank goodness for the diagrams!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a favorite sock pattern and sweater pattern but I'm also always trying new things. I feel like a really "aadvancing" as a knitter by trying new n often hard patterns.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I write most of my own patterns and like to do different things, but some of my patterns have been such hits that I do them over and over again by popular request.

My mitts patterns go with everything, so I wind up making something and then making mitts to match. And my wimple and hood pattern is so popular! My granddaughter says that every time she wears one of her wimples in public, somebody tries to buy it from her. Two people are getting hoods, and one is getting a wimple this Christmas!

Just lately, I seem to be stuck on a triangular shawl thing.But I'm doing them differently.

One is a chunky yarn with a tweedy effect in a soft blue with mohair in it. The yarn is so pretty I'm making it very plain except for the picot bind off around the bottom. It's for me, but I had a lot of extra yarn (sale!), so I made an extra one because _someone_ will want it. I made a shawl a while ago with a ruffle around the bottom. I'm also making a similar neck down one with a dazzling metallic yarn, and I'm going to put a sparse beaded fringe around the bottom. I just got the beads in the mail. That one's on hold because I hurt my right middle finger, and the fringe needs a lot of manipulation, so I'm waiting until my finger is better before doing the fringe.

And I'm almost finished, well, more than halfway through a side-to-side triangle with armholes in it that can be worn several different ways.

I have a daughter and two granddaughters who got carbon copies of my feet, and they love the socks I make, so I do a lot of those. I can try on the socks and fit them to my feet, so they fit perfectly. And they're great carry-around projects. A sock and ball of yarn take up almost no space when I go places.

Other than that, when I make presents, I like to make things that don't have to be fitted, like scarves, hats, shawls, etc.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Beanies or should I say hats ... for charity.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I knit a lot of different items. I work on projects for my grands and they are a variety of sizes and styles. I also make doll clothes and have loads of fun making things for them. I like to try all sorts of things and get board if I do the same thing to often.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I tend to make lace market bags and fingerless gloves (also lace) because no matter how many I make they get claimed before they're even done almost every time.
I've made over 30 bags in the last 7 month's and have 4 left, I don't have any gloves, but then, I haven't made any since winter was over here in Houston


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I seem to make a lot of sweaters and cardigans and I have one favourite pattern that I have knitted so many times I think I could manage without the pattern I then donate the items to my local church so they can help families in need and also an orphanage in Romania


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I like the entrelac bag. I'm going to give crochet entrelac a go & a bag would be a good starting project. Maybe felted too, have to see how it goes. I actually try to do a variety of items. Currently working on a knitted top & crochet afghan. Also itching to make a new doily to use as a clock face. So many ideas, so little time.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

It depends if any of my craft is selling at the time.
There seems to be waves of demand for baby blankets, booties etc., and then there will be a demand for kids beanies & hats. At the moment there is a very high demand for t-cosies so I'm busy producing large quantities of these. At the moment I am experimenting with different patterns & decorations to keep the knitting interesting. When I have 'spare' knitting time I like to make a variety of knitted/crochet flowers, leaves & trimmings as these take up time when I get an influx of orders. I really like making smocked t-cosies, but they take quite a bit of time to smock & decorate with beads or buttons. I've also started to knit Barbie clothes for my Granddaughters & will see if they sell at the next market. I love to knit toys but I hate assembling them so find I only knit one of each that I attempt. At the moment I have several animals & dolls that need to be put together!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps I'm not as addicted to actually making items. Hmmm.

I've done crochet ripple afghans the most - at least 12. Some plain, per person's color preference, and at least 3 that I designed based on family-per color/per rows and mathematical for clothing designer friend.

Some baby sweaters, maybe 2 adults, quite a few scarves of different styles, baby hats/booties/blankets. A couple of aran style afghans. I've done 1 triangle shawl, and just finished a non-triangular one that is a relief from that long tail hanging down. The Miami Beach by Vera Sanon (Ravelry) and friend loves it and her 2 daughters-in-law wanted one, too. Must get their colors, however. No, my stash has neither yarns that are needed.

Then I just vegetate. Doing nothing. Well, nothing but find and save patterns. I also buy yarn.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I too take spells..dishcloths..hats,baby things...I like to try new things..new yarn types..


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

Socks are my go to item. But, I am trying to branch out, gaining confidence.


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

Granny-square afghans for me. I do look up patterns for the type of yarn I plan to use, to get some idea of which hook to use and how many rounds to make each square -- but I can work without referring to the pattern after that. I found a charity which will accept most of the afghans (Project Linus) which has a drop-off point local to me, so they don't pile up in the house, at least!  I do also make afghans for family, as well as smaller non-granny square items; very few fitted garments, however.
I first learned to crochet back in the 1970s, when granny squares were the big fad everywhere. Mindful of the excessive gaudiness & omnipresence of granny-square projects back then, I do at least try to use tasteful color combinations, and don't attempt shoehorning every project into a granny-square mold!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Purses are very pretty with mitred squares.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

hundred three pairs of socks same pattern Wendy Johnson Toe- up....have it memorized


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I tend to get bored if I just do one thing but will go back to some items more than once.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

This is the Country House of Sweaters. Raglan, yoke and contiguous pullovers in the round because I am a klutz and a cardigan on my body drags and drips through everything. Every one has a different design and/or neckline - many cable variations.

Doing Amy's Orvis Poncho right now. Need to knock out a few hats for winter. Not fond of socks with my big fingers.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love to try new patterns


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I do but then again it's for our craft booth so I need to. I made so many Minion hats last year I was doing them in my sleep.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I like to try new patterns. I do have my favorites and at the top of the list is gypsycream bears. They make me happy. If I am in a slump, I make dishcloths. I always keep some on hand as gifts. I also like knitting socks the magic loop way. When I need a break from knitting I crochet or quilt for a while.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I make a lot of baby items. I teach with a lot of young women and usually there are a few babies born each year.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have to really like something or someone to make a pattern more than once. I'm the same way about movies...Don't like seeing them more than once. If I have my way, I will generally favor change.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I tend to go in streaks. At one time I made about 50 dishcloths all the same for a fund raiser. Hat and mitten sets or scarves for charity projects but various styles with in the project. No afghans lately but for a while that was all I made.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I do that a LOT--I get into the groove of a pattern and if I enjoy it I just keep knitting it over and over.My craziest example was the knitting of over 100 BSJ's--I was excited to see how different yarn types and color combinations would look!


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

Good AM Knitters I have a favorite in blankets- 3 sizes called the Rambling Rows Afghan from Cottage Creations. I do it for all new babies in the primary colors especially when I don't know sex of child. It has become my signature gift. I it so much fun, can do in the dark and is so colorful. But especially I like when the mother says "I'm glad it not blue/pink." Talk to you later.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey, Hey, Hey, where, oh where, are those fairy makers???


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use two patterns to knit hats for the homeless. One for women and one for men.


----------



## tinkrbell (Dec 14, 2013)

She has sooo many patterns. Which one do you use?


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I usually try new patterns, but every once in awhile, I will go back to ones I have made before


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I do a lot of scarves but also afghans as well as dishcloths. :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I like to try new things. I had to knit 12 pairs of socks once for a customer and was so tired of them.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I find making the same thing again very tedious, even with changes. Sometimes I have to though, as GKs want the same toy.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've learned to stick to non-fitting projects. A sweater has to fit a body; a shawl or afghan fits all sizes.
> However, I do find myself hooked on anything with mitred squares for the last twenty years.
> I have several variations of the same basic shawl pattern in-progress.
> Three times I've been hooked on a hat pattern; the first time it was for 29 hats, the second 40-odd, the third (crocheted) 70-some! The nearly instant gratification was just too much! I was churning out at least one a day for what seemed like forever.
> ...


Wow! I found the only claim I have to being the equal of you in knitting. I am fascinated with miter square projects and have a collection of patterns I hope to make. Otherwise, I try to do all types of work. Except dolls and stuffed animals. No interest there.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

I do a wide variety of types of items. Use a lot of different patterns, too. Will occasionnly knit/crochet the same pattern a few times,but never seem to do one pattern or one type of thing over and over. Knit according to need, inclination, or inspiration!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've learned to stick to non-fitting projects. A sweater has to fit a body; a shawl or afghan fits all sizes.
> However, I do find myself hooked on anything with mitred squares for the last twenty years.
> I have several variations of the same basic shawl pattern in-progress.
> Three times I've been hooked on a hat pattern; the first time it was for 29 hats, the second 40-odd, the third (crocheted) 70-some! The nearly instant gratification was just too much! I was churning out at least one a day for what seemed like forever.
> ...


Totally agree JJ with all you said!


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

littlebaba said:


> The bag from my avatar, I do have a basement full of grocery bags, have to get ride of them


Love this bag! Can you share the pattern please?


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I have probably made 20 ruffle scarves, in sashay, ribbon and Glee by Berocco. Dish clothes forever. Very not confident knitter but trying.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I am making socks-- made 10 pair so far this summer. Before that it was BSJ-- made 30 of them. 
Before that it was booties. 

I need to do something else.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> The bag from my avatar, I do have a basement full of grocery bags, have to get ride of them


Take them to a thrift store that is not part of a chain. Also make yourself some reusable bags so you don't get any more bags.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm still looking for that perfect pattern that I will love to make over and over again


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Nearly always items for presents, so it's gloves, mitts, boot cuffs, BSJs and children's jumpers - all based on vintage patterns that have stood the test of time. But I customise them with stripes, fairisle, different yarns and needle sizes etc so no two are ever the same. This means I achieve guaranteed reliability of fit and can do most of them with brain in neutral knowing they will be done in time for Christmas or whatever.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

How do u sell ur knitting? Do use the Internet or advertise in a newspaper? I would like to sell my knitting but don't know how to find buyers.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I mostly knit scarves, shawls, hats and fingerless mittens and of course dishclothes. How about sharing our favorite patterns?


onegrannygoose said:


> I try to make a variety of items but I keep going back to one or two How many of you only make one thing: example scarfs, or sweaters or socks.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

I knit a lot of hats representing characters or animals that my kid like. I knit most of them only once since I don't use patterns and never write anything down. But I also knit other things, mostly as gifts.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

I found a cardigan pattern on Ravelry that I love. The first one was in purple Wool-ease. The one I'm in the middle of now is in charcoal Cotton-ease. And the next one is in Teal Heartland.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I like to work on things that are challenging. 
But I always have at least one pair of socks or a hat on the needles. Sometimes you just need to see something completed so you can go back to the one that is challenging.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I've made the same afghan at least 46 times! I love that pattern!


----------



## musicbox50 (Jan 9, 2014)

These are so pretty. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> The bag from my avatar, I do have a basement full of grocery bags, have to get ride of them


Littlebaba:

I love the bag in your avatar! Is the pattern available for sale?


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you posted the site to see this afghan? I think I missed it as others mention they like it?


Cin said:


> I've made the same afghan at least 46 times! I love that pattern!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I do find myself making the same sweater pattern over and over. It goes much faster and goes together so easily and I can make it for both genders. I do other things too but seem to use this pattern most often when I make a sweater.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

I crochet soldier helmet liners which are simple to do between projects.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

The sock pattern I used for my first pair of socks is my go to pattern. I know it fits well and looks good. I can change the cuff and deviate a bit but always stick with the basic pattern. It is from a book called Socks Socks Socks. I've had the book for years, but once saw it at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Look for the book on www.alibris.com, a discount book site.
Barbara :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i make only 0one of anything. I enjoy the mastering of the new pattern and yarn,


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Two needle socks, Potato chip scarfs,afghans.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've learned to stick to non-fitting projects. A sweater has to fit a body; a shawl or afghan fits all sizes.
> However, I do find myself hooked on anything with mitred squares for the last twenty years.
> I have several variations of the same basic shawl pattern in-progress.
> Three times I've been hooked on a hat pattern; the first time it was for 29 hats, the second 40-odd, the third (crocheted) 70-some! The nearly instant gratification was just too much! I was churning out at least one a day for what seemed like forever.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

Can you tell me what the tote purse pattern is? That's a great pattern!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

If I really like a pattern, I will use it over and over again. I do lots of dishcloths and while I like to do the complicated ones, there are a few that I go back to many times over as I don't have to concentrate so much on them. I did do 2 of the top down sweater everyone is making. I may do more of them with the modifications listed on here. I like to challenge myself but also need something that doesn't require much thinking to have on the needles for places like doctor's office, et.


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

sschimel said:


> I found a cardigan pattern on Ravelry that I love. The first one was in purple Wool-ease. The one I'm in the middle of now is in charcoal Cotton-ease. And the next one is in Teal Heartland.


What cardigan pattern do you love? I like to knit items that people have had success with!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Glacy - these are very attractive - I am trying to imagine the scale of them. Tiny purses? or large totes?


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I'm currently working on the third one of these.


I love these. My cousin is a self-professed "bag lady" and I want to knit her one of these for Christmas. Youtube shows the basics but a pattern would be better. Do you have one you can share?

Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

I make toques with bands of colour to use up my yarn stash. They become warm hats for charity. Best of all I feel grounded and organized in something I really love. I'm really a dreamer. :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Afghans....children's sweaters; and with Aran patterning...Just straight knitting gets me bored quickly. Like lace work too.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

LindaH said:


> Littlebaba:
> 
> I love the bag in your avatar! Is the pattern available for sale?


Not for sale, but for free. Send me your email address in a PM.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Well mine is socks made on the knitting machine. I am currently on my 405th pair. so fast and so easy. You can't sell them as the yarn costs more than people want to pay. I give them to my kids and their hubby's and some others who want them. I have boxes and drawers full. I am trying to get more done as I had lung cancer and they got it all, they say, and x-rays say the did, but I have all this sock yarn and I am working like a nut to get it all knitted up so that even if they can't sell them or the yarn they at least have socks for the rest of their lives.LOL You should see my stash of yarn. It takes up about 1/4 of the bedroom and is stacked about bust high. I have currently tried to get some yarn that matches and pair it up with other bits and make some socks out of partial bits like 25 or 30 grams and some look really wonderful. It gets my creative juices running. Next I will try some with cables on them. Eventually I will get tired of them but I can make a pair in 2 hours. Almost instant gratification is what drives this impatient woman.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> Koigu Yarns has developed patterns for many items using mitred squares. If you haven't seen them take a look. They are awe inspiring.


I tried their site but couldn't find any patterns. It said something like "coming later".

Maggie


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've learned to stick to non-fitting projects. A sweater has to fit a body; a shawl or afghan fits all sizes.
> However, I do find myself hooked on anything with mitred squares for the last twenty years.
> I have several variations of the same basic shawl pattern in-progress.
> Three times I've been hooked on a hat pattern; the first time it was for 29 hats, the second 40-odd, the third (crocheted) 70-some! The nearly instant gratification was just too much! I was churning out at least one a day for what seemed like forever.
> ...


Koigu Yarn has some awe inspiring patterns that use their yarn and mitred squares beautifully. Their web site will soon be offering patterns for sale but they also publish in Vogue magazine, have their own magazine and have published a book.

I copied this from their web site:
For more information on subscription of VOGUE KNITTING OR KNIT SIMPLE goto www.vogueknitting.com. Many of these patterns are available as downloads ( search koigu, kpppm, or Landra on the Vogue Knitting site)

This family owned and operated dyeing business is less than an hours drive for me so I have a fabulous stash! They started out experimenting in the kitchen of their weekend farmhouse and have grown it into an internationally recognized brand. I love local success stories!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Mitred squares _are_ addictive, but it's an addiction I can live with.


I didn't know what mitred squares were until I looked it up and I can understand how it would be fun to work on. A few of the squares I made for the Great American Aran Afghan would fall into that category altho they weren't so named. I love working with different patterns.


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

That would be me. I just can't read instructions. I try and try but no luck. No hope for me.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> I tried their site but couldn't find any patterns. It said something like "coming later".
> 
> Maggie


You're fast! I left my message unfinished and went on their site to look. Try the Vogue tab. In the meantime I'll look around some more.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I make alot of afghans or throws, and scarves. The mindless repetition feels like meditation. Every so often I start perusing the patterns I have and find a new favorite.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Socks for sure and I've got a couple of shawlette patterns that I've knit numerous times.

The Minnie Shawl -

http://jumpercablesknitting.com/2010/12/06/minnie-scarf-2/

Pimpelliese Shawlette -

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pimpelliese


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> I tried their site but couldn't find any patterns. It said something like "coming later".
> 
> Maggie


The News tab has videos of two fashion shows. Not all the designs use mitred squares but some do.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Glayce1, love your purses.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> The News tab has videos of two fashion shows. Not all the designs use mitred squares but some do.


I saw quite a few on Pinterest...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I do make a couple of each item because I crochet for people and they like different colors. I don't have a store have name cards. I like to do the filet stitch and I like to make tablecloths, tablerunners, afghans and baby items. So I make a little bit of everything


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> The News tab has videos of two fashion shows. Not all the designs use mitred squares but some do.


Okay I am coming up lame here. I can't find a news tab on the vogue site or the Koigu Yarn site.

M.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I am the scarf, hat, dish cloth queen of our knitting group. I've tried socks, and promised myself this winter I would finish them....each of my patterns is different for the hats, scarves and dish clothes so I am growing as a knitter. Yet, I still feel the need to make something "big".


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

AuntKnitty said:


> Socks for sure and I've got a couple of shawlette patterns that I've knit numerous times.
> 
> The Minnie Shawl -
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> Okay I am coming up lame here. I can't find a news tab on the vogue site or the Koigu Yarn site.
> 
> M.


Koigu.com
Top left corner - click on Click to Enter 
When you are taken to the next page click on fourth tab from the left News and Events


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Obsessedwithfibre said:


> Koigu.com
> Top left corner - click on Click to Enter
> When you are taken to the next page click on fourth tab from the left News and Events


Thank you. Don't know why I couldn't find it. The fashion shows are amazing. Incredible knits.

Maggie


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes, well, I have been volunteered for yet another of the Hot Hibiscus Tea Cozies! I ought to make an even 10 of them and be done with it. I am getting kind of tired of making them and would like to move on to another lovely project, but I must admit, when you've made so many, they become very easy, no reinventing the wheel.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Yes, well, I have been volunteered for yet another of the Hot Hibiscus Tea Cozies! I ought to make an even 10 of them and be done with it. I am getting kind of tired of making them and would like to move on to another lovely project, but I must admit, when you've made so many, they become very easy, no reinventing the wheel.


I would like to make one for my teapot, but have yet to find just the right pattern.. right now, I wrap up my teapot in dishcloths to keep it warn a little longer.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I like to make different things but if I find a pattern I like and it is a popular item (like headbands), I will make several for gifts and to sell. I have made over 25 ruffle scarves and have sold almost all of them. I only gave a couple as gifts and I still have to make one for myself. I like making them. I also made lots of fingerless gloves because they are very popular and a good seller. I have a booklet of several crochet baby bibs and the bibs are really cute. I have lost track of how many of those I have made. Most of them I gave as gifts at baby showers. So, I guess the answer is yes, I do go back to favorite patterns and make more.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

socks and shawls


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> Thank you. Don't know why I couldn't find it. The fashion shows are amazing. Incredible knits.
> 
> Maggie


You're welcome! I've seen the show live. The knitting skill, the colours -defy description.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> Glacy - these are very attractive - I am trying to imagine the scale of them. Tiny purses? or large totes?


I took a photo of one of mine with my keys sitting on it. Let's see if I can upload the photo.


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

I love making baby caps that I donate and and dishcloths are always on my needles. Bag that I keep in the car for emergency time knitting always has a scarf or dishcloth to work on. I do these between all my bigger and more complicated projects. But I do a lot of different things. I love variety and trying new things. I also have a Christmas boutique in December and sell many of the items I make randomly. Love, Laugh & Knit is my mantra.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

glacy1, Your bags look great! 
I also love modular knitting. Is the pattern available?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

J222B said:


> Can you tell me what the tote purse pattern is? That's a great pattern!


It's called the Modular Felted Tote. It's a free pattern on Vivian Hoxbro's website.

Click on this link: http://www.viv.dk/
It's all in Swiss, I believe, but there's a little 'Translate' button on the top right hand corner that translates the pages and the patterns into English. This pattern is not what I use primarily, because I got a different paper pattern from someone else first, but this shows how to orient the first few squares, which I WAS having issues with. I use both patterns at the beginning. If you need a copy of my original paper pattern, PM me your address and/or email address, and I'll send you a copy. I'm going to try to figure out a way to convert my paper pattern (multiple pages) to a pdf so it can be emailed. If you are still having issues, let me know.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> glacy1, Your bags look great!
> I also love modular knitting. Is the pattern available?


I got this version of the pattern directly from Vivian Hoxbro. She sent me this from her website.

http://www.viv.dk/ click on the TRANSLATE button in the top right hand corner. I use this one and also one that a lady in our KAL brought. Same bag, different wordage. PM me if have issues finding, downloading, or understanding Vivian's pattern or as she calls it "Recipe". The first time or two I tried to download it from her website it was in Danish but there's another TRANSLATE button on the Recipe page on the left hand side upper corner. Try that to make it translate to English. 
As I said, PM me if you have any issues getting it or getting it in English.

Perhaps I should rewrite it in my own words.. after making three, I'm getting pretty good at it. This is my latest version.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> It's called the Modular Felted Tote. It's a free pattern on Vivian Hoxbro's website.
> 
> Click on this link: http://www.viv.dk/
> It's all in Swiss, I believe, but there's a little 'Translate' button on the top right hand corner that translates the pages and the patterns into English. This pattern is not what I use primarily, because I got a different paper pattern from someone else first, but this shows how to orient the first few squares, which I WAS having issues with. I use both patterns at the beginning. If you need a copy of my original paper pattern, PM me your address and/or email address, and I'll send you a copy. I'm going to try to figure out a way to convert my paper pattern (multiple pages) to a pdf so it can be emailed. If you are still having issues, let me know.


The translate button works fine until I click on the pattern of the bag. Then is is all in Swiss.

Maggie


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I get way too bored doing the same pattern over & over. I love variety. However, I do tend to have a few favorite "go to" patterns for baby shower gifts, house warming gifts & the like. Because I don't make them constantly, I like doing them.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> glacy1, Your bags look great!
> I also love modular knitting. Is the pattern available?


PM me and I'll try to help.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you so much Glacy1

Downloaded the pattern. See this as a Christmas gift for my sister. I have a whole book on modular knits, but it doesn't have a bag pattern in it.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## kjamoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Preemie caps - so easy I no longer need a pattern. I have made many over the years in between other projects - and 'among' other projects


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like variety, at the moment I am knitting an order for a lady who wants 3 white sets (hat, bootees and cardigan) and 4 blue sets and a shawl by October. So that I don't end up totally demented I have a Christmas project running along side. I my local town centre there is a works shop, selling books and oddments, I found some basket work hearts and I am making flowers, stars and baubles to decorate them. As the shop is due to close they were selling them for 99p each so I bought what they had left and by the time the baby things are done , they will be finished too (I hope). Tessa28


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I like variety and do a number of things. I would have to say that I mostly do sweaters, but I have a standard plain pattern and change designs on it so every one is a one-off.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Socks.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Thank you so much Glacy1
> 
> Downloaded the pattern. See this as a Christmas gift for my sister. I have a whole book on modular knits, but it doesn't have a bag pattern in it.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.


If you have the book on Modular knits, then use the one that has the double decrease, like this. My basic modular square in this pattern goes like this. I'm using worsted weight, and size 9 (US) needles.

Cast on 29,
Row 1: (WS) knit to end, purl last stitch on every row. 
Row 2: (RS) Slip first stitch (I do it knitwise), knit 12, slip one knitwise, knit two together, PSSO, knit 12, purl last stitch. 
Row 3: Slip first stitch, Knit to next to last stitch, purl last stitch. 
Row 4: Slip first stitch, knit 11 stitches, slip one knitwise, knit two together, PSSO, knit 11, purl last stitch. 
Continue in this manner, until you run out of stitches and your square comes to a point.

Each right side row will have 2 less straight knitting stitches, (one less on each side of the center line).

The triangles at the top of the pattern are similar but with more decreases, which I do line by line on the pattern. (I don't have that part memorized,.... yet!)
According to my DOMINO KNITTING book, there are tons of different ways to do this. This method is how I do mine.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Bless you Glacy1!

I copied your instructions to a blank document page and saved it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Love your bag - is it a pattern you can share? I do felted bags, dishcloths, scarfs and dishcloths!


littlebaba said:


> The bag from my avatar, I do have a basement full of grocery bags, have to get ride of them


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Love to try new patterns that are challenging or that require a new technique I need to learn. However, I always have a hat or scarf project in progress to work on when I need something mindless when I'm waiting at the doctor's office or when I just want to relax and not think too much.

The only one pattern I knit over and over is the very first lace pattern I ever tried many years ago. It is a one row lace knit scarf and the pattern is called "Knit Skinny Scarf" and was free from the Super Yarn Mart. I have made it in so many different yarns and it always looks nice, plus it's engraved in my memory and don't have to think much when I make it.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Love to try new patterns that are challenging or that require a new technique I need to learn. However, I always have a hat or scarf project in progress to work on when I need something mindless when I'm waiting at the doctor's office or when I just want to relax and not think too much.
> 
> The only one pattern I knit over and over is the very first lace pattern I ever tried many years ago. It is a one row lace knit scarf and the pattern is called "Knit Skinny Scarf" and was free from the Super Yarn Mart. I have made it in so many different yarns and it always looks nice, plus it's engraved in my memory and don't have to think much when I make it.


Got a photo?
What's it like? I did a search on Knit Skinny Scarf and got many variations.


----------



## Sinkingvalley (Aug 23, 2011)

Looked up the Rambling Rose blanket for babies and was wondering how difficult the pattern is? Do you pick up stitches along the sides of the blocks or........?
Thank you.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

My favorite is socks and lately I have been knitting dish cloths or scrubbies between socks to give my hands a rest and to have the satisfaction of getting something knit in a day instead of a month.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I would go nuts if I had to only work on one or two patterns. That's probably why I have so many wip's.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Market Bags!! quick and easy No pattern required as I have made so many but am open for a new design.


onegrannygoose said:


> I try to make a variety of items but I keep going back to one or two How many of you only make one thing: example scarfs, or sweaters or socks.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a couple of favorite things that I have made several times, simply because I don't need to haul around a pattern book, etc. This makes it easy to take projects with me when I'm out and about. My two recent favorites: the climbing vine scarf, and a top-down doll sweater. An oldies but goodies include the diagonal box stitch afghan and granny squares.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't wait too long they will soon grow up and you will have to make bigger ones. I made a cardi for my own daughter, she wore it then her sister wore it, and before I knew it , their daughters wore it, so fun to have pictures of all of them wearing it. Not sure where it is now, but hope available, so the young daughters can put it on their daughters some day


----------



## Sinkingvalley (Aug 23, 2011)

What is your favorite shawl you would make for yourself and someone else?
Thank you.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

I am looking for something to make that doesn't have to be for someone. I don't know what I want to make, maybe something to donate.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

In my case, it has to be easy - I am not very experienced or good! Have (in a past life) made sweaters - now it's scarves, shawls, dish and face cloths, dishtowels and small blankets! Nothing very challenging! Some days, life is full of enough challenges! :wink:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

fourbyin said:


> I would go nuts if I had to only work on one or two patterns. That's probably why I have so many wip's.


Well, yeah. I guess I lied, 'cause I said, Socks. Now, Socks is my favorite item to knit. But, I also do lots of other things... and, I also have wips.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I use the old standbys, dishcloths, and dish towels, scrubbies, dish mats, head bands, and because i quilt, i do table runners, tree skirts, tissue holders, wallets, pin cushions and tote bags, some wall hangings, i am working on advent calendars for my grandkids and pillowcases.


----------



## J222B (Jul 5, 2014)

glacy1 said:


> It's called the Modular Felted Tote. It's a free pattern on Vivian Hoxbro's website.
> 
> Click on this link: http://www.viv.dk/
> It's all in Swiss, I believe, but there's a little 'Translate' button on the top right hand corner that translates the pages and the patterns into English. This pattern is not what I use primarily, because I got a different paper pattern from someone else first, but this shows how to orient the first few squares, which I WAS having issues with. I use both patterns at the beginning. If you need a copy of my original paper pattern, PM me your address and/or email address, and I'll send you a copy. I'm going to try to figure out a way to convert my paper pattern (multiple pages) to a pdf so it can be emailed. If you are still having issues, let me know.


Thank you!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess I'm just a lazy knitter, I make scarves and hats all the time, but give them all away.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

boncroft said:


> I am looking for something to make that doesn't have to be for someone. I don't know what I want to make, maybe something to donate.


Preemie caps, chemo caps, winter accessories (mittens, caps, scarves, etc) for kids at the Salvation Army Coats for Kids campaign. There are also shelters for abused women and their children that would likely appreciate anything. Ronald McDonald House, give them a call and find out what they need that you could make and donate. Sleeping pads of various sizes for homeless cats/dogs at the local animal shelter.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

J222B said:


> Thank you!!


PM me if you have any problems with downloading this pattern.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Casey47 I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a number of what I call my "go to patterns". I make about a hundred dish/washcloths a year ( gifts and as a fund raiser for the local scout troop). While I have probably 20 patterns for socks I keep going back to Ann Norling's adult socks. Barbara Selesnick has a cap pattern, NB and premie sizes (published in "The Knitter's Gift" that I use for gifts and charity knitting. A Debbie Bliss baby sweater pattern, published in "Easy Baby Knits". And an Ann Norling pattern for Christmas stocking that I adapt and personalize for gifts. I keep these patterns and about a half dozen copies of each in a binder and when I need a gift in a hurry I grab a copy and yarn, throw it in my knitting bag and I am ready to go. I enjoy learning new stitches and techniques but these days most of my knitting is done in stolen moments so patterns I am familiar with are necessary if I want to complete 
anything.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I love making 'easy' things, so I do lots and lots of throws/blankets, dishcloths, shawls,, beanies, berets and , scarves. Occasionally I do other things, like baby clothes or the jumper I have on the go for hubby.   
Almost forgot the socks, Have a pair for hubby one the needles at present. :? :? :?


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I tried the " fan bookmark" just for fun, now I am addicted to them. Great stash buster and easy little gifts.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> I tried the " fan bookmark" just for fun, now I am addicted to them. Great stash buster and easy little gifts.


Do you have a link for that? Is it on ravelry? Photo? I'm going to look for it.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

glacy1 said:


> Do you have a link for that? Is it on ravelry? Photo? I'm going to look for it.


It's called fan bookmark it's on ravelry


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Do you have a link for that? Is it on ravelry? Photo? I'm going to look for it.


There are several bookmark patterns including the fan one at 
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/bookmarks.php

Maggie


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> It's called fan bookmark it's on ravelry


Ooooooo. Pretty. I like it. Thanks!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

littlebaba said:


> It's called fan bookmark it's on ravelry


I can see why you are so addicted to them--I am going to get things together and make one of these or more for gifts--I have the crochet cotton and the hook--now to get busy. Those are gorgeous!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> It's called fan bookmark it's on ravelry


ooohhh love this, thank u for sharing


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

craftymatt2 said:


> ooohhh love this, thank u for sharing


It's also fast and fun to make.


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

I do that - but mainly with patterns. I find some that are so well written and make such a lovely finished object that I make them over and over. It's always so fun to discover another "go-to" pattern. I'm always trying to expand my central patterns that I rely on


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I make hats usually, but I try to do different patterns.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love em Jessica j lovely colours and unusual


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Socks are the only thing that I knit over and over again. I do like different patterns too.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

glacy1 said:


> I'm currently working on the third one of these.


OOOHHH. Nice pattern! Where can I get it?


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Just knit whatever I'm in the mood to do mostly unless I'm needing to make a gift. I do go back to patterns that are tried and true but I also love to experiment on new ones.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

I make lots of bonnets because they are requested and because they are all different xx


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

As of late I like things with four corners more and more.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

The basic crochet hat for babies through adults but since they are all different colors don't get to bored.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been addicted to making the Tiny Tennis Shoes (on Ravelry) for new babies & for donation to the local Pregnancy Care Center where they put them in their layettes and into their gift shop. I've made at last 50 pair of them and I'm working on another batch! My favorite yarn to use is the Bon Bons by Lion Brand for the tops because the colors are sooooo fun! It says it's a size 3 but it's smaller than the Baby Sport yarn that I use for the soles so I use a size 3 needle for the soles & size 4 for the tops and then I do a crochet chain for the laces (usually done in white).


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I have knitted and crocheted about 40 afghans (since 1971),
made at least a dozen pairs of socks and countless wool
sweaters. Since we retired to NC I have made short sleeved
and sleeveless sweaters (I don't enjoy knitting sleeves and
am glad I don't have to) and am currently making small things
with cotton yarn.


----------

